# Vape vs Hubbly



## MikeVape

Ok so I have been dabbling with both for a while now. 
And I do love vaping and I only have 0mg.
But I keep making a hubbly every night and find myself being satisfied. 

Now I come to realize I am lacking the small amount of nicotine from the hubbly. 

So my question is what is a comparison amount of nicotine a hubbly produces? 
I have read it's about 0.5mg to 1mg now most of the juices out there come in 3,6,12 MG. 

So is my best bet to buy nic and add per bottle and make my own 0.5 / 1 MG? 

Advice would be great thanks.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo

Just so you aware Hubbly has far more nicotine then a cigarette. 

MYTH #4: Smoking a *hookah* is not as addictive as smoking a cigarette because there is no *nicotine*. TRUTH #4: Just like regular tobacco,*shisha* contains *nicotine*. In fact, in a 60-minute *Hookah* session, smokers are exposed to 100 to 200 times the volume of smoke inhaled from a single cigarette.

You need nicotine thats why you dont find it satisfying. Atleast 6MG my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

That sounds like a good solution to me.

Some vendors will do a customised mix for you too. I know Vapour Mountain does - just specify your requirements in the note facility on checkout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

Gizmo said:


> Just so you aware Hubbly has far more nicotine then a cigarette.
> 
> MYTH #4: Smoking a *hookah* is not as addictive as smoking a cigarette because there is no *nicotine*. TRUTH #4: Just like regular tobacco,*shisha* contains *nicotine*. In fact, in a 60-minute *Hookah* session, smokers are exposed to 100 to 200 times the volume of smoke inhaled from a single cigarette.
> 
> You need nicotine thats why you dont find it satisfying. Atleast 6MG my 2 cents.


I totally understand, but per puff it's lower. 
I have tried 3 /6 MG at Vape Cartel and it hits me hard in my throat. 

Where as a hubbly does not.


----------



## Gizmo

Take a look at this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MikeVape

W


Gizmo said:


> Take a look at this.



File won't open....


----------



## Waine

I know folks who have got sick on hubblies. I've seen them vomit from over doing it. I am a heavy vaper. Was a heavy ex smoker until 21 days ago. Never gotten ill from vaping. Almost, but never. I find vaping 6mg nicotine very satisfying. In my Twisp Aero I pump 18mg nicotine clouds when I hit a stress patch at work. No probs whatsoever. I agree, drop the O mg and start on 3 mg. Try to leave the hubbly. Sucking burning charcoal on tinfoil cannot be that good.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MikeVape

Waine said:


> I know folks who have got sick on hubblies. I've seen them vomit from over doing it. I am a heavy vaper. Was a heavy ex smoker until 21 days ago. Never gotten ill from vaping. Almost, but never. I find vaping 6mg nicotine very satisfying. In my Twisp Aero I pump 18mg nicotine clouds when I hit a stress patch at work. No probs whatsoever. I agree, drop the O mg and start on 3 mg. Try to leave the hubbly. Sucking burning charcoal on tinfoil cannot be that good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I agree it's not good. 
I am up to 6 pots a day last year. 
Dropped to 2 pots now. 

So I have seen a massive drop.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hey peeps,
I'm not much of a shisha smoker. I do agree on some of those myths and truths facts. But I still think some are made up and/or exaggerated.
The people that make those banners are the same people that say vaping is worse than smoking.
At end of day I think each smoking device has its pros and cons, ultimately the choice is yours.
I must say personally i see vaping as the safest form of creating clouds while getting the best flavours than any other device. Vape on...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MikeVape

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 43775
> View attachment 43776


Well if that is true then I need a he'll of a lot of nicotine.. 

But 3mg is too strong for me...


----------



## Alex

http://www.mindthesciencegap.org/2012/10/19/up-in-smoke-the-myth-of-the-healthy-hookah/

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

MikeVape said:


> I agree it's not good.
> I am up to 6 pots a day last year.
> Dropped to 2 pots now.
> 
> So I have seen a massive drop.


Great stuff. You are getting there. Take your own time, do not feel guilty. As with stinky sticks some peeps need more time than others.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

MikeVape said:


> Well if that is true then I need a he'll of a lot of nicotine..
> 
> But 3mg is too strong for me...


As suggested earlier, ask a few of your favourite local juice makers if they would mix up some 1 or 1.5mg juice, alternatively you can get 0 and 3 and mix them to your liking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeVape

Andre said:


> Great stuff. You are getting there. Take your own time, do not feel guilty. As with stinky sticks some peeps need more time than others.


Yeah I am trying.
But the need for nicotine is kicking me. 

So I think I need to mix a 1mg and see...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MikeVape

BumbleBee said:


> As suggested earlier, ask a few of your favourite local juice makers if they would mix up some 1 or 1.5mg juice, alternatively you can get 0 and 3 and mix them to your liking.


I am thinking that's what I need to do. 
When I pop past @KieranD will try a mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

How's it @MikeVape I used to be a heavy hookah fan smoking at least 2 heads a day on my MK. Now I've been on vaping for 1 and a bit years and haven't smoked a hub since. Even the smell of a hub now makes me sick. So onto the topic of nicotine hitting your throat hard. When I started vaping I started on 0 and then one day decided to try a 3mg and man was it kak. So kak I wanted to stop vaping .... but I stuck with it and after two bottles I actually started to get used to it and now I hardly feel the throat hit from it. Just as reference I've offered 3mg vape to many of my hookah smoking friends and they 100% of the times take one pull cough there lungs out and then don't want more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MikeVape

Cruzz_33 said:


> How's it @MikeVape I used to be a heavy hookah fan smoking at least 2 heads a day on my MK. Now I've been on vaping for 1 and a bit years and haven't smoked a hub since. Even the smell of a hub now makes me sick. So onto the topic of nicotine hitting your throat hard. When I started vaping I started on 0 and then one day decided to try a 3mg and man was it kak. So kak I wanted to stop vaping .... but I stuck with it and after two bottles I actually started to get used to it and now I hardly feel the throat hit from it. Just as reference I've offered 3mg vape to many of my hookah smoking friends and they 100% of the times take one pull cough there lungs out and then don't want more.


Exactly how I feel. 
Well let me try this and see how it goes. 
Great thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

Also I should add I was never a smoker. I'm very fit and healthy now! Where as when I was smoking hookah I could feel it in my lungs terribly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

@mikevapes let me know how it goes man! As I need to get a few friends off hub but like you say you need the nicotine. My one friend went through the exact same procedure as me and now he's off hub and even if he has a vape flavour that taste anything like hub he doesn't enjoy it at all. The first bottles are gonna be tough but from my experience it was well worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

Cruzz_33 said:


> Also I should add I was never a smoker. I'm very fit and healthy now! Where as when I was smoking hookah I could feel it in my lungs terribly


I have also never smoked. 
Only hubbly. 
I cycle a lot and don't feel it.


----------



## MikeVape

Cruzz_33 said:


> @mikevapes let me know how it goes man! As I need to get a few friends off hub but like you say you need the nicotine. My one friend went through the exact same procedure as me and now he's off hub and even if he has a vape flavour that taste anything like hub he doesn't enjoy it at all. The first bottles are gonna be tough but from my experience it was well worth it.


Going to definitely try.


----------



## Cruzz_33

@MikeVape sorry I also forgot to mention. Try out Mikes mega mixes Dragons juice it kinda reminds me of my hub days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Gizmo said:


> Just so you aware Hubbly has far more nicotine then a cigarette.
> 
> MYTH #4: Smoking a *hookah* is not as addictive as smoking a cigarette because there is no *nicotine*. TRUTH #4: Just like regular tobacco,*shisha* contains *nicotine*. In fact, in a 60-minute *Hookah* session, smokers are exposed to 100 to 200 times the volume of smoke inhaled from a single cigarette.
> 
> You need nicotine thats why you dont find it satisfying. Atleast 6MG my 2 cents.



Mm.... just as vaping gets a lot of bad press, horribly unscientific studies and general heresy as opposed to objective facts, *shisha*/*hubbly* gets more. 

So to set matters right, no, hubbly does not have "far more nicotine than a cigarette." Not by mass in the raw material, and considerably less in the final, inhaled product. Most of the "studies" done were done in very much the same, incoherent and biased manner as we are seeing studies for vaping, and while many of them have been debunked, most of the quotes (such as yours - no offense intended, I see it all the time) keep flying around without regard for the context or proof of the original study.

I've actually read a peer-reviewed study where they _dry-burned_ the molasses/tobacco mixture used in shisha (no coal, no foil, no water - literally just set it alight) and argued that whatever they analysed is what hubbly-smokers inhale. In a vaping context, that is like dry burning cotton and claiming all vapers inhale burnt organic cotton directly to their lungs. There was also the issue of "water on the lungs" from hubbly - no, you cannot physically get water bubbles on your lungs from inhaling gaseous particles bubbled through water. Again, in vaping context, compare this to the "popcorn lung" issue. And every time I hear the "smoking 45 minutes hookah as compared to 5 minutes cigarette" BS argument - seriously, how does that work? Physically? Are you actually creating new matter whilst smoking? Regardless of concentration, it is impossible to go beyond the actual, total amount of nicotine in a bowl of shisha.

To give you some personal, empirical validation: I was a two to five head hookah smoker a day (round about one pack of coals, or average 3 hours smoking). Thats a crap load. When I moved over to vaping (and now 6 months without hookah whatsoever) I very quickly dropped down to 1.5 mg/ml - I just couldn't take much higher, and this was MTL, before I started sub-ohming. In time, I have actually moved up to 3 mg/ml (_increasing _my nic content from when I was smoking hubbly), but I still DIY between 1.5 to 2.5 mg/ml. And finally, since I've started vaping, I've more often noticed nicotine overdose from vaping than when I was smoking hubbly.

Now - vaping is still a gazillion times better than hubbly. I don't get carbon monoxide overdose anymore (which used to give me massive headaches, known as a "hookah hangover"). My entire house and person doesn't smell like mouldy peaches any more. I don't inhale all the other horrid chemicals, or old hubbly water any more. I really love vaping - it is a massive improvement from smoking hookah.

But please, for the sake of the objectivity we as vapers ask from our peers, don't just repeat whatever you heard verbatim. I know you meant well, and I really don't want to offend - I just get a little bit upset when I see ridiculous statements from the uninformed (as we get everyday from non-vapers regarding all the "health-risks" of vaping).

For any hubbly smokers moving to vaping - start at loooow nic levels (but don't do 0, or you _will_ relapse), and drink much, much more water than normal - you are used to smoke almost hydrating you, whereas vape has the opposite effect!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Useful 2


----------



## MikeVape

Cruzz_33 said:


> @MikeVape sorry I also forgot to mention. Try out Mikes mega mixes Dragons juice it kinda reminds me of my hub days.


Will go have a look... 
Shot for the help


----------



## MikeVape

Ezekiel said:


> Mm.... just as vaping gets a lot of bad press, horribly unscientific studies and general heresy as opposed to objective facts, *shisha*/*hubbly* gets more.
> 
> 
> So to set matters right, no, hubbly does not have "far more nicotine than a cigarette." Not by mass in the raw material, and considerably less in the final, inhaled product. Most of the "studies" done were done in very much the same, incoherent and biased manner as we are seeing studies for vaping, and while many of them have been debunked, most of the quotes (such as yours - no offense intended, I see it all the time) keep flying around without regard for the context or proof of the original study.
> 
> I've actually read a peer-reviewed study where they _dry-burned_ the molasses/tobacco mixture used in shisha (no coal, no foil, no water - literally just set it alight) and argued that whatever they analysed is what hubbly-smokers inhale. In a vaping context, that is like dry burning cotton and claiming all vapers inhale burnt organic cotton directly to their lungs. There was also the issue of "water on the lungs" from hubbly - no, you cannot physically get water bubbles on your lungs from inhaling gaseous particles bubbled through water. Again, in vaping context, compare this to the "popcorn lung" issue. And every time I hear the "smoking 45 minutes hookah as compared to 5 minutes cigarette" BS argument - seriously, how does that work? Physically? Are you actually creating new matter whilst smoking? Regardless of concentration, it is impossible to go beyond the actual, total amount of nicotine in a bowl of shisha.
> 
> To give you some personal, empirical validation: I was a two to five head hookah smoker a day (round about one pack of coals, or average 3 hours smoking). Thats a crap load. When I moved over to vaping (and now 6 months without hookah whatsoever) I very quickly dropped down to 1.5 mg/ml - I just couldn't take much higher, and this was MTL, before I started sub-ohming. In time, I have actually moved up to 3 mg/ml (_increasing _my nic content from when I was smoking hubbly), but I still DIY between 1.5 to 2.5 mg/ml. And finally, since I've started vaping, I've more often noticed nicotine overdose from vaping than when I was smoking hubbly.
> 
> Now - vaping is still a gazillion times better than hubbly. I don't get carbon monoxide overdose anymore (which used to give me massive headaches, known as a "hookah hangover"). My entire house and person doesn't smell like mouldy peaches any more. I don't inhale all the other horrid chemicals, or old hubbly water any more. I really love vaping - it is a massive improvement from smoking hookah.
> 
> But please, for the sake of the objectivity we as vapers ask from our peers, don't just repeat whatever you heard verbatim. I know you meant well, and I really don't want to offend - I just get a little bit upset when I see ridiculous statements from the uninformed (as we get everyday from non-vapers regarding all the "health-risks" of vaping).
> 
> For any hubbly smokers moving to vaping - start at loooow nic levels (but don't do 0, or you _will_ relapse), and drink much, much more water than normal - you are used to smoke almost hydrating you, whereas vape has the opposite effect!



Thanks for that. Really informative. 
And helps a lot! 

Fellow hub smokers know what I am feeling... 

Wow thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Gizmo said:


> Just so you aware Hubbly has far more nicotine then a cigarette.
> 
> MYTH #4: Smoking a *hookah* is not as addictive as smoking a cigarette because there is no *nicotine*. TRUTH #4: Just like regular tobacco,*shisha* contains *nicotine*. In fact, in a 60-minute *Hookah* session, smokers are exposed to 100 to 200 times the volume of smoke inhaled from a single cigarette.
> 
> You need nicotine thats why you dont find it satisfying. Atleast 6MG my 2 cents.


I like the facts. Do you have a link?


----------



## Gizmo

shaun patrick said:


> I like the facts. Do you have a link?


http://www.tobaccofreeu.org/cms-assets/documents/120710-860548.hookah.pdf

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Gizmo said:


> http://www.tobaccofreeu.org/cms-assets/documents/120710-860548.hookah.pdf


Shoo dude. That was quick. I'm on my way to read. Shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

MikeVape said:


> Will go have a look...
> Shot for the help


Why not buy 2 bottles of the same juice? 1 bottle 3mg and the other 0mg.
Mix then together and you have 1.5mg.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MikeVape

Christos said:


> Why not buy 2 bottles of the same juice? 1 bottle 3mg and the other 0mg.
> Mix then together and you have 1.5mg.


That's exactly what I am going to try. 
Was thinking that....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mystique Vape

Hey All 

i was too one of those big big fans of the hubbly, still am a fan and try stick away from all the politics , had been smoking it not stop for 13 years smoking 4 cartons a month and roughly 80 coal and never smoked a single cigarette in my life, finally decided to give up for many reasons. Iv been on this journey for over a year now with the assistance of vaping and I'm doing well i would say, it truly is a cleaner and healthier experiance.

Just to add my 2 cents and a bit of advice. When i started vaping i knew i needed to have a kick from smoking pipe for 13 years and i also contemplated on where to start and i went for 6MG and 3MG.... tried them both and found what hits my sweet spot. 6 was ok but hitting me hard, i felt like i wanted more but didn't want it to slap me in my face first. Then 3 came along and it was nice, still coming at me a little strong but with a few adjustment i came right . How i see it is when we smoking a hubbly the harder we pull the more we are looking for something and that is the throat hit and a hubbly is amazingly good at providing that satisfation i loved it !!

if i may ask what equipment are you vaping from?, wattage? Atty ? how long you pulling for?
I would say if you were up to 6 pots of hub not so long ago try bringing your nic down to 1.5, mix it up and take it for a run. it shouldn't hit you hard but as i said only you will know once you have found your equal medium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

Mystique Vape said:


> Hey All
> 
> i was too one of those big big fans of the hubbly, still am a fan and try stick away from all the politics , had been smoking it not stop for 13 years smoking 4 cartons a month and roughly 80 coal and never smoked a single cigarette in my life, finally decided to give up for many reasons. Iv been on this journey for over a year now with the assistance of vaping and I'm doing well i would say, it truly is a cleaner and healthier experiance.
> 
> Just to add my 2 cents and a bit of advice. When i started vaping i knew i needed to have a kick from smoking pipe for 13 years and i also contemplated on where to start and i went for 6MG and 3MG.... tried them both and found what hits my sweet spot. 6 was ok but hitting me hard, i felt like i wanted more but didn't want it to slap me in my face first. Then 3 came along and it was nice, still coming at me a little strong but with a few adjustment i came right . How i see it is when we smoking a hubbly the harder we pull the more we are looking for something and that is the throat hit and a hubbly is amazingly good at providing that satisfation i loved it !!
> 
> if i may ask what equipment are you vaping from?, wattage? Atty ? how long you pulling for?
> I would say if you were up to 6 pots of hub not so long ago try bringing your nic down to 1.5, mix it up and take it for a run. it shouldn't hit you hard but as i said only you will know once you have found your equal medium.


I have a cloupor gt 80w, Fishbone +, Griffin RTA, and a Melo 2, I pull for about 5-8 seconds. 
I run my Griffin on Claptons 0.5ohm dual coils at 30w with dual LG 3000mah batteries. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Nightwalker

Here's my two cents. I'm poor, if you don't need the cash, give it back.
Since vaping exclusively and off ciggerets, two things have happened.
1. My local kaffie and petrol station has lost a few thousands of rands. 
2. I feel I've made a life altering decision and if by some sad luck, there is something harmful to kill me. At least I died making a choice.
I had a gigle at reading this article.

http://www.lung.org/stop-smoking/smoking-facts/myths-and-facts-about-e-cigs.html

Let them monitor the liquids, why hide. We know what's in it.
Kids vaping? Cool. Better that than ciggerets, I started smoking at 10. 
Long like the mighty coil and his vapor cloud, may he blanket us in clouds to hide from aseholes. (Vapors prayer, patent pending)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

MikeVape said:


> I totally understand, but per puff it's lower.
> I have tried 3 /6 MG at Vape Cartel and it hits me hard in my throat.
> 
> Where as a hubbly does not.


You get used to it, because the hubbly has a water filter the nicotine is processed in a channeling format, whereas the vape gives you the nicotine direct as you inhale

Throat hitting less, well that will be up to the resistances and ohms you smoke on or- less watts = to produce a smoother, relatively much longer pulls/drags/inhales withouut anyy worry of too much at a time because its slower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

shaun patrick said:


> Here's my two cents. I'm poor, if you don't need the cash, give it back.
> Since vaping exclusively and off ciggerets, two things have happened.
> 1. My local kaffie and petrol station has lost a few thousands of rands.
> 2. I feel I've made a life altering decision and if by some sad luck, there is something harmful to kill me. At least I died making a choice.
> I had a gigle at reading this article.
> 
> http://www.lung.org/stop-smoking/smoking-facts/myths-and-facts-about-e-cigs.html
> 
> Let them monitor the liquids, why hide. We know what's in it.
> Kids vaping? Cool. Better that than ciggerets, I started smoking at 10.
> Long like the mighty coil and his vapor cloud, may he blanket us in clouds to hide from aseholes. (Vapors prayer, patent pending)


WE KNOW WHAT IS IN IT! perfectly said. 4/5 ingredients; D life changing it has been on this discovery too. 3mg nicotine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mystique Vape

Cool mike you have some awesome gear and an exceptional RTA.
it is always hard to know what type of satisfaction we look for as we are all different but i if you can make a mix with 1.5 go for it but if you can stick to 0MG it is always better. back onto the 1.5MG...it could be a bit week and might just not be what you looking for try taking your watts up by 5 to 10w and see how it goes and what it does for you. look i am no pro at this and am only talking out of experiance and the bit of knowledge i have and would say you are looking for that little tingle behind your throat. 1.5 should get you there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

shaun patrick said:


> Here's my two cents. I'm poor, if you don't need the cash, give it back.
> Since vaping exclusively and off ciggerets, two things have happened.
> 1. My local kaffie and petrol station has lost a few thousands of rands.
> 2. I feel I've made a life altering decision and if by some sad luck, there is something harmful to kill me. At least I died making a choice.
> I had a gigle at reading this article.
> 
> http://www.lung.org/stop-smoking/smoking-facts/myths-and-facts-about-e-cigs.html
> 
> Let them monitor the liquids, why hide. We know what's in it.
> Kids vaping? Cool. Better that than ciggerets, I started smoking at 10. {My friends of many started at 12.} The taste, the water vapour filling feeling - even holding my breath because it's interestingly new- Vape is thinner than air  and I bless the environments with extra flavouring to just say how amazing it is - With each emotional drag ::::::::
> Long like the mighty coil and his vapor cloud, may he blanket us in clouds to hide from aseholes. (Vapors prayer, patent pending)


LOL based on that article. -> with those 4 ingredients: propylene glycol , flavouring - of food grade quality, vegetable glycerine, and nicotine, and depending on your brand _'distilled water'_ hahahah That's definitely not containing Carcinogens!? 
_The 5000 chemicals released from cigarettes, especially of any un-handrolled commercial sort is what I live to vape for!  vaping saved my life from tobacco :! Hubbly tobacco was still tobacco, just of the wet quantity that had flavouring meant to burn slowly :anyone ever seen the production of hookah flavours?_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

Mystique Vape said:


> Cool mike you have some awesome gear and an exceptional RTA.
> it is always hard to know what type of satisfaction we look for as we are all different but i if you can make a mix with 1.5 go for it but if you can stick to 0MG it is always better. back onto the 1.5MG...it could be a bit week and might just not be what you looking for try taking your watts up by 5 to 10w and see how it goes and what it does for you. look i am no pro at this and am only talking out of experiance and the bit of knowledge i have and would say you are looking for that little tingle behind your throat. 1.5 should get you there.


Thank you for your advice...


----------



## Christos

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> LOL based on that article. -> with those 4 ingredients: propylene glycol , flavouring - of food grade quality, vegetable glycerine, and nicotine, and depending on your brand _'distilled water'_ hahahah That's definitely not containing Carcinogens!?
> _The 5000 chemicals released from cigarettes, especially of any un-handrolled commercial sort is what I live to vape for!  vaping saved my life from tobacco :! Hubbly tobacco was still tobacco, just of the wet quantity that had flavouring meant to burn slowly :anyone ever seen the production of hookah flavours?_


I stopped smoking once and got hooked on the hookah. Went through about 10 to 15 sessions a day. 
Basically the damn thing had a fresh coal and I had 5 pots ready made waiting to be swapped out every hour. 
Got a nasty wet cough about 2 months in and it hurt real bad when coughing. 
That's when I decided it's time to start smoking again.


----------



## MikeVape

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> LOL based on that article. -> with those 4 ingredients: propylene glycol , flavouring - of food grade quality, vegetable glycerine, and nicotine, and depending on your brand _'distilled water'_ hahahah That's definitely not containing Carcinogens!?
> _The 5000 chemicals released from cigarettes, especially of any un-handrolled commercial sort is what I live to vape for!  vaping saved my life from tobacco :! Hubbly tobacco was still tobacco, just of the wet quantity that had flavouring meant to burn slowly :anyone ever seen the production of hookah flavours?_


Never seen the production. 
Will go YouTube it.


----------



## MikeVape

Christos said:


> I stopped smoking once and got hooked on the hookah. Went through about 10 to 15 sessions a day.
> Basically the damn thing had a fresh coal and I had 5 pots ready made waiting to be swapped out every hour.
> Got a nasty wet cough about 2 months in and it hurt real bad when coughing.
> That's when I decided it's time to start smoking again.


I keep getting a sore throat and throat infections. 
This is why I want to Vape more!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MikeVape

Thank you all for the great advice last night....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo




----------



## MikeVape

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 43811


OK cool...... 
Will definitely be trying to cut down more


----------



## OreO

MikeVape said:


> Ok so I have been dabbling with both for a while now.
> And I do love vaping and I only have 0mg.
> But I keep making a hubbly every night and find myself being satisfied.
> 
> Now I come to realize I am lacking the small amount of nicotine from the hubbly.
> 
> So my question is what is a comparison amount of nicotine a hubbly produces?
> I have read it's about 0.5mg to 1mg now most of the juices out there come in 3,6,12 MG.
> 
> So is my best bet to buy nic and add per bottle and make my own 0.5 / 1 MG?
> 
> Advice would be great thanks.


Hey @MikeVape

I also smoked a lot of hub and f i recall correctly it is .5% nicotine per kg of flavour.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape

OreO said:


> Hey @MikeVape
> 
> I also smoked a lot of hub and f i recall correctly it is .5% nicotine per kg of flavour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks @OreO how much does that relate to in 30ml of juice?


----------



## OreO

Well as fr as i no with the juice no matter the volume u will have the mg as stated in the bottle. 

With the hub u will have to weigh the amount of flavour u pack in a had and do the maths.
If i recall correct in the kilo of flavour there is roughly 50mg nic (.5%mg per 1kg).
If a box of flav is 100g then u sitting with roughly 5mg nic.
Iut of that box u get roughly 10 hubs then just from the flav u are having .5mg per head.(10g of flavour there is .5mg nic). If my maths is incorrect i appologise.
Look that is my understanding and that is pefect world perfect condition application. I am pretty sure real world application will differ. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeVape

OreO said:


> Well as fr as i no with the juice no matter the volume u will have the mg as stated in the bottle.
> 
> With the hub u will have to weigh the amount of flavour u pack in a had and do the maths.
> If i recall correct in the kilo of flavour there is roughly 50mg nic (.5%mg per 1kg).
> If a box of flav is 100g then u sitting with roughly 5mg nic.
> Iut of that box u get roughly 10 hubs then just from the flav u are having .5mg per head.(10g of flavour there is .5mg nic). If my maths is incorrect i appologise.
> Look that is my understanding and that is pefect world perfect condition application. I am pretty sure real world application will differ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That is exactly what I thought. 
Thank you for this. 

That's why I will dilute mine to maybe 1.5mg or 1mg and see how I go.


----------



## OreO

MikeVape said:


> That is exactly what I thought.
> Thank you for this.
> 
> That's why I will dilute mine to maybe 1.5mg or 1mg and see how I go.


Yea man se how it goes. 

Personally i dont craving for hub, maybe its a mental battle u need to overcome    

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape

OreO said:


> Yea man se how it goes.
> 
> Personally i dont craving for hub, maybe its a mental battle u need to overcome
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Mentally I enjoy the whole chilling with a hub. 
So I am sure it's mental and nic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Ezekiel said:


> Mm.... just as vaping gets a lot of bad press, horribly unscientific studies and general heresy as opposed to objective facts, *shisha*/*hubbly* gets more.
> 
> So to set matters right, no, hubbly does not have "far more nicotine than a cigarette." Not by mass in the raw material, and considerably less in the final, inhaled product. Most of the "studies" done were done in very much the same, incoherent and biased manner as we are seeing studies for vaping, and while many of them have been debunked, most of the quotes (such as yours - no offense intended, I see it all the time) keep flying around without regard for the context or proof of the original study.
> 
> I've actually read a peer-reviewed study where they _dry-burned_ the molasses/tobacco mixture used in shisha (no coal, no foil, no water - literally just set it alight) and argued that whatever they analysed is what hubbly-smokers inhale. In a vaping context, that is like dry burning cotton and claiming all vapers inhale burnt organic cotton directly to their lungs. There was also the issue of "water on the lungs" from hubbly - no, you cannot physically get water bubbles on your lungs from inhaling gaseous particles bubbled through water. Again, in vaping context, compare this to the "popcorn lung" issue. And every time I hear the "smoking 45 minutes hookah as compared to 5 minutes cigarette" BS argument - seriously, how does that work? Physically? Are you actually creating new matter whilst smoking? Regardless of concentration, it is impossible to go beyond the actual, total amount of nicotine in a bowl of shisha.
> 
> To give you some personal, empirical validation: I was a two to five head hookah smoker a day (round about one pack of coals, or average 3 hours smoking). Thats a crap load. When I moved over to vaping (and now 6 months without hookah whatsoever) I very quickly dropped down to 1.5 mg/ml - I just couldn't take much higher, and this was MTL, before I started sub-ohming. In time, I have actually moved up to 3 mg/ml (_increasing _my nic content from when I was smoking hubbly), but I still DIY between 1.5 to 2.5 mg/ml. And finally, since I've started vaping, I've more often noticed nicotine overdose from vaping than when I was smoking hubbly.
> 
> Now - vaping is still a gazillion times better than hubbly. I don't get carbon monoxide overdose anymore (which used to give me massive headaches, known as a "hookah hangover"). My entire house and person doesn't smell like mouldy peaches any more. I don't inhale all the other horrid chemicals, or old hubbly water any more. I really love vaping - it is a massive improvement from smoking hookah.
> 
> But please, for the sake of the objectivity we as vapers ask from our peers, don't just repeat whatever you heard verbatim. I know you meant well, and I really don't want to offend - I just get a little bit upset when I see ridiculous statements from the uninformed (as we get everyday from non-vapers regarding all the "health-risks" of vaping).
> 
> For any hubbly smokers moving to vaping - start at loooow nic levels (but don't do 0, or you _will_ relapse), and drink much, much more water than normal - you are used to smoke almost hydrating you, whereas vape has the opposite effect!



Thanks for this good input on the topic, I am well aware of how distorted the truth is regarding e-cigs. I would imagine the same applies to the "hookah", so it's important to question and objectively evaluate anything the media/etc puts out there as "fact".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO

@Alex

Yea i agree. In my group of friends on a weekend we can smoke almost 30 hookahs, bearing in mind a hookah vole last roughly 45-60 min.
I have done research on the matter and the actual flavour isnt the problem its the coal.
All the new coals are called "quick lites" and in order to achieve said "quick lite" they are pumped full of aggresively combustible chemicals such as phosphorus. And although this is there to get the coal goimg and it eventually burns off i am sure that there is still some of this residual chemical left over which one will then inhale.
Another con to the coal is the freaded "hubbly headache". This headache borders on the migrain territory. This headache is caused by mild carbon monoxide poisoning as a result of the carbon monoxide released from the coal.
From personal experience i can say to date i have not recieved a headache from vaping so already a huuuuge plus for me.

Sorry for the rambling on just thought id share additional info.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MikeVape

OreO said:


> @Alex
> 
> Yea i agree. In my group of friends on a weekend we can smoke almost 30 hookahs, bearing in mind a hookah vole last roughly 45-60 min.
> I have done research on the matter and the actual flavour isnt the problem its the coal.
> All the new coals are called "quick lites" and in order to achieve said "quick lite" they are pumped full of aggresively combustible chemicals such as phosphorus. And although this is there to get the coal goimg and it eventually burns off i am sure that there is still some of this residual chemical left over which one will then inhale.
> Another con to the coal is the freaded "hubbly headache". This headache borders on the migrain territory. This headache is caused by mild carbon monoxide poisoning as a result of the carbon monoxide released from the coal.
> From personal experience i can say to date i have not recieved a headache from vaping so already a huuuuge plus for me.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling on just thought id share additional info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yeah the coal is bad. 
That's why I use natural coconut husks. They take 20 min to cook before u can smoke.


----------



## Waine

Another thing I don't like about a hubbly is the sugars (casing) they add to the tobacco. Burning sugar....can't be good. I won't touch one again. Vaping is pure Magic. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape

Waine said:


> Another thing I don't like about a hubbly is the sugars (casing) they add to the tobacco. Burning sugar....can't be good. I won't touch one again. Vaping is pure Magic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I am sure it is. 
It is bad and so are stinkies. 
That's y I want to Vape more hub less


----------



## Andre

Great thread you started @MikeVape. I have learnt a lot. Thanks to everyone who has contributed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MikeVape

Andre said:


> Great thread you started @MikeVape. I have learnt a lot. Thanks to everyone who has contributed.


@Andre it's a pleasure. Something I have been wondering about a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Just remember. I'm not judgemental. Perhaps opinionated. ...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape

Waine said:


> Just remember. I'm not judgemental. Perhaps opinionated. ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No problem bud


----------

